# Need some help...



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I really want to keep Santos in full coat...I love the way he looks, and thankfully, I haven't had any real issues with matting. He gets knots here and there, but they are really easy to comb out. I don't ever brush him, I just use a comb for grooming. Here's the problem: I guess because his hair has gotten so long, I have a hard time figuring out where I am when I'm combing him. How do you keep track of what you've already done. The hair seems to get in my way while I'm doing one section, and it's driving me crazy! He's usually in my lap while I'm combing...would a grooming arm help? I have an especially hard time with his legs...the hair from his back falls over onto his legs, and I get confused. I know this probably sounds crazy...I'm just looking for a more organized way to keep track of combing all this long hair. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Maybe those long clips used to hold human hair out of the way while having a haircut would help.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

we teach our dogs to lay on their side and we push all the hair up and slowly bring a little of hair down at a time, this called line brushing or combing. When you finish doing this all the way across on one side we then flip them over to the other side and repeat the same procedure 
Hope this makes sense...Goood luck with it, I love the long coats too


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I think it is so much easier to groom dogs on a table (whether it's your countertop, kitchen or coffee table or a grooming table). I see better that way. It's so routine now, I brush the back and sides, the tail, then take my comb and redo the back and tail, check the anus and comb through the bum area, then the 4 legs, the chest and the head/beard/eye boogers. My final step is to have them stand on their hind legs, while I'm holding them from behind and I comb their bellies. They know that once I've done that, it's over and I'll be getting them off the table. 

I know I should have taught them to lay on each of their sides, but never did and it's rare that I need to. I agree that clips can help you keep hair away while you're line brushing. Don't worry, Kim. You can start at Santo's head and work your way to the tail, then do his legs and then his belly hair. Whatever works for you!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree with Marj. For serious grooming time, like after a bath, it's a table. For general brushing, it's usually at night while watching tv. They're calmer then and it's more of a bonding time. No tugging at mats or cutting, unless it is something that can't be avoided. Try the line brushing. It really works the best.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm having the same problem with Bailey. His coat is so thick I lose track of where I am and probably comb the same areas over and over again. Now that his hair is long again he appears to be going through his second coat blowing.

Very soon I should be dealing with that with Ruby. I *really* am not looking forward to that. She doesn't have the same patience the boys do.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

From Nose To Tail is a great Havanese grooming handbook. There is a section on line brushing. Even with some of my coat issues this is the best book on Havanese grooming I have found.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> From Nose To Tail is a great Havanese grooming handbook. There is a section on line brushing. Even with some of my coat issues this is the best book on Havanese grooming I have found.


I agree 100%. Here's a link to it:

From Nose to Tail


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

That sample PDF look at pad trimming was interesting. I never thought of that. No wonder Ruffles slides all over our wood floors. I guess it's time to buy a trimmer. I think a nose hair one would be perfect for in between her pads.

Thanks.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

LoudRam said:


> That sample PDF look at pad trimming was interesting. I never thought of that. No wonder Ruffles slides all over our wood floors. I guess it's time to buy a trimmer. *I think a nose hair one would be perfect for in between her pads.*
> 
> Thanks.


Probably not the best choice. I have a lighted trimmer that I use for the bulk of trimming Tori's foot pads, then I will go back with this tiny one to get the "nooks and crannies".


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

Leslie said:


> Probably not the best choice. I have a lighted trimmer that I use for the bulk of trimming Tori's foot pads, then I will go back with this tiny one to get the "nooks and crannies".


Thanks. That first one is a little pricey for a set of clippers but the second one that petco carries looks good. That's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leslie, I probably should get a tinier one too. I do have a small trimmer, like a mustache trimmer, that works very well, but can't in to the nooks and crannies as you say. I'll look at those at the National, as I'm sure there will be a booth or two with some.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Someone said "second coat blowing". I don't want to hear that.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> Someone said "second coat blowing". I don't want to hear that.


I've ever heard third coat-blowing sometimes for females..shhhhhh! You didn't hear that! :lalala:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Now that about finishes my day. Do you know all the trouble that Rosie and Josie have been in today? I can go to bed and have nightmares about more coat-blowing. Thanks


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> Now that about finishes my day. Do you know all the trouble that Rosie and Josie have been in today? I can go to bed and have nightmares about more coat-blowing. Thanks


:behindsofa: Sorry.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Lots of good suggestions from our forum friends here. "From nose to tail" is indeed a very good reference to have. I also agree that line brushing and combing is the way to go. If you can get them to lie on their side, (1 of mine will and 2 won't) that's fine. At home I do my grooming on top of my washer and dryer. They are the perfect height for me. 

For me the key is to always use the same brushing/combing routine with them and they know when the last action is and are happy when they are finished. Mine are patient until they have had their top knots put in and then it's time for them to get their treats.

Now that we have finally gone through the coat changes (and on one of them there were 3) grooming is so much easier and more pleasant for all.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

THREE coat-blowing, nooooo!



Seriously it wasn't that bad.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker went through 3 coat blows, too. (But the last one wasn't as bad as the first 2.)


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby had a second blowing coat but it wasn't bad - now that she's three I'm assuming she is through!! Her coat is not too thick so she is pretty easy to groom. She hates it and fights the whole time so we only do it once a week. My best trick for mats is Hartz Conditioning & detangling spray (Wal-Mart). I have tried many other things and this works like a charm even though the smell is way too strong. I give her a bath shortly after just so I don't have to smell it any longer!


----------

